# Mixed feelings about someone with a Marine Raiders tattoo.



## Fucci26 (Apr 27, 2013)

I trained with a gentlemen a few days ago that had a Marine Raiders tattoo on his inner bicep. I know for a fact he is a Marine. Yet, he was a 0612. I halfway figure Raider tattoos in the Corps are about the same as SEAL trident tattoos to sailors. I wasn't about to say anything to him, his body, his business. None the less, is it disrespectful, or am I in the wrong here?


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 27, 2013)

You could have asked him when he was a Raider?


----------



## Fucci26 (Apr 27, 2013)

He's 26, unless he's a time traveler. :)


----------



## Teufel (Apr 27, 2013)

They used to have an infantry company on each MEU that specialized in small boat raids.  They maintained the raider tradition and a lot of those guys got tattoos.  My first platoon in the Marine Corps was in a boat company.  Maybe he was in one of those units.  Not many wiremen over there but he could have been a platoon RTO or something.  Maybe he was a lat mover.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 27, 2013)

SOWT said:


> You could have asked him when he was a Raider?


 
There is an underground movement to call MARSOC CSOs Raiders but most guys wouldn't associate the name Marine Raider with MARSOC.  Big Marine Corps is against it so far.


----------



## Fucci26 (Apr 27, 2013)

I read the article in the Marine Corps magazine where Amos didn't want to call them Raiders, told them to "Make their own legacy." In partial, I agree. I just found it odd that a self-professed POG had a Raider tattoo.


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 27, 2013)

The raider symbol does live on in a couple of schools. Like Teufel said its mostly the boat company guys, which they do have a handful of ROs. Marines that go to Scout Swimmers and Coxswain schools get the patch, even the Boat Navigator school guys get the patch so it is still around.

Or he could have been support with Marsoc.


----------



## Fucci26 (Apr 27, 2013)

He's a pretty straightforward dude, or so I think. He said he was a 0612 based out of Miramar. He said he did 3 deployments: Iraq, Afghanistan, and Somalia. He has a picture with the captain that was rescued by Navy DEVGRU. Shows him, some other Marines, some SEALs with badass beards and mountain-men looking stature. It's definitely not photoshopped, I can tell the difference. Who knows, maybe he was just a 0612 that got hooked up to some pretty serious operations.


----------



## pardus (Apr 27, 2013)

Ask him about the tat.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 27, 2013)

Fucci26 said:


> He's a pretty straightforward dude, or so I think. He said he was a 0612 based out of Miramar. He said he did 3 deployments: Iraq, Afghanistan, and Somalia. He has a picture with the captain that was rescued by Navy DEVGRU. Shows him, some other Marines, some SEALs with badass beards and mountain-men looking stature. It's definitely not photoshopped, I can tell the difference. Who knows, maybe he was just a 0612 that got hooked up to some pretty serious operations.


 
Hmmm that's weird.  There are no combat arms units in Miramar.  Just aviation.  That's weird.  There is a "raider" squadron of some sort there but they don't wear the Marine Raider patch.  I would ask him about it.  MARSOC didn't participate in the Maesk Alabama rescue.  That was all SEALs.  There was a recon battalion platoon on the MEU there but they didn't participate either.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 27, 2013)

My 4-in-the-Corps was a great experience and one lesson I felt they were effective in teaching was "if you didn't earn it, don't claim it".  Whether that is an Eagle, Globe, and Anchor or an interesting tattoo.  There are some badass Marine Recon and SEAL hats out there I would love to wear when I am working out.  I don't, cause I didn't earn em'.  Ask about the tat.


----------



## Fucci26 (Apr 28, 2013)

It's all pretty confusing. I have him on my facebook. He has a few pictures with other Marines in dress blues. He stayed for six years, and only has 4 ribbons on his chest, and is a Sergeant in the picture. He also has the Expert Rifle badge. He said he OTH'd as a Sergeant, it's extremely weird though. My recruiter was also in the 06 field. He said the same thing as Teufel. I don't know, I met him at a martial arts convention in Nashville. I'll see him again in a few months.


----------



## ordman (Apr 28, 2013)

Whoop his ass fucci he ain't nothin but a poser, but before you do that join the Corps.


----------



## Fucci26 (Apr 28, 2013)

I already joined, I'm just waiting to ship. He has too many pictures for me to think he is a poser. I messaged him on Facebook to ask about it. See what he says. Waiting game begins..


----------



## hunter33 (Apr 28, 2013)

Fucci26 said:


> *I already joined, I'm just waiting to ship.* He has too many pictures for me to think he is a poser. I messaged him on Facebook to ask about it. See what he says. Waiting game begins..


 
Slow down fella, you still have to make it through your training.  I would have inquired about said tattoo prior to bringing that question here however.


----------



## Fucci26 (Apr 28, 2013)

He's very defensive. I wanted to see if it was a social stigma in the corps, before seeing if it was just some crap.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 28, 2013)

"_I already joined, I'm just waiting to ship"_

Fucci, did you earn your EGA?
Maybe instead of questioning this Marine's tattoo and calling him a POG, earn your right to bag on him.
It's "Corps" w/ a capital "C".

If you are a Marine already, belay my last and I'll buy the first beer.


----------



## Fucci26 (Apr 28, 2013)

He called himself a POG. I had to ask a Marine friend what it meant. Sorry about that, I guess I should just call myself the appropriate name: Poolee bitch. :) well, that's what my recruiter calls me and the other two.


----------



## pardus (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah, you are nothing until you graduate basic, then you are at the bottom.


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 28, 2013)

If you're curious about whether or not he's legit. Bring all of the information you have on him here, and myself or some other Marines can start doing some digging. Your "eye" for posers isn't as strong as ours. There are a few things that definitely sound odd to me.

Is he using his Veteran status for any type of personal benefit?


----------



## 0699 (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's a solution.  Mind your own fucking business.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 28, 2013)

Fuck a duck, Fucci!  I'll give you credit for throwing the correct terminology around, the way you write I pegged you as a grizzled old vet. Did you ask your recruiter what he thought?


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 28, 2013)

0699 said:


> Here's a solution. Mind your own fucking business.


 
Absolutely agree.
Does anyone else find the irony of a wanna-be civilian calling out a Marine for a tattoo?!


----------



## ordman (Apr 28, 2013)

You didn't even throw out a disclaimer that you are not, in fact, a Marine yet...which would have made your post more legitimate. I would recommend keeping your SOF aspirations limited to personal conversation, your buddy to the left and right don't  care how awesome you are...and if you drill that idea into everyone's head to make yourself seem better than your wrong. Your a Martial Arts Instructor? Awesome, don't advertise that either. This is gold brother, I got my ego smashed in several times early in my career because I was never taught humility...I learned it the hard way. It's all about your boys to the left and right. Remember that.


----------



## Fucci26 (Apr 28, 2013)

Fox1371, no. He said he was OTH. I asked why, he shrugged it off. He said 3 deployments as a Communications Sergeant. Iraq, Afghanistan, and Somalia. But like Teufel said there wasn't any Marines in on that rescue operation in Somalia. He was in for 6 years and has 4 ribbons on his chest. Two of which I can identify Navy Sea Service Ribbon and National Defense Medal.

8654Maine, I asked here first because I did not want to offend someone I did not know over asking about a tattoo. Now everything seems weird that he said. I apologize if that offends anyone. But hell, I like to know who I am around.

ordman, my job in martial arts instructor at the time. I'm not trying to appear a badass.  Once again, apologizes if it was taken that way.


----------



## pardus (Apr 28, 2013)

Enough.


----------

